# Pregnant?



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello! I am new to goats and a few months ago I was given 3 Oberhasli goats. One doe whom is about 2 years of age, a kid whom is about 4 months, and a buck whom is around 1 1/2 years. 
My doe (Annie) has gotten rounder, not fat ( I dont think ) and not bloated. My neighbor even said she noticed a difference and asked if she is pregnant. I know for a fact that my buck (Jackson) is in rut, he gets ornery and he has that strong smell. Annie has been acting a little off lately too. She never used to rub her horns against me, but now she does, like shes mad shes not getting attention all the time, and normally she is independent. She is rounder than when I got her and I dont think it is her grazing belly she gets. Any advice please on how to tell she is pregnant? I know blood tests are available.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you know how far along she is?

Get a pic of her vulva area, tail up naturally and udder area. Also a side shot.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You can post a pic here of your girl. We need her backend, tail up, showing her girlie parts. Some people can tell well by seeing a "pooch" pic. Does she have any udder developement? How many months has the buck been in with her? Also know that he can and will breed your 4 month old girl (not a good idea!) so I would have him separate from the girls.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree pictures will help


----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

I will post a picture later today. The kid is a male that is not intact. So no worries there. But they have been together since I have gotten them. If she is pregnant, I do not know how far along she would be.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Goats gestation is 145 to 155 days... have you seen the buck breeding her?


----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

ArborGoats said:


> Goats gestation is 145 to 155 days... have you seen the buck breeding her?


I have not seen him breeding her.


----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

She wasn't as big as I've seen her the last couple days. I was not able to get a picture of her vulva because she was eating and her tail was going nuts


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Is she a first freshener? Her udder development tells me that she is pregnant. do you know the last time she was in with a buck. She doesn't look that big (although they can fool us). I would say she has some time to go.


----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

She has been in with a buck. And what do you mean by first freshener? Just learning goat language lol.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The first time she has ever had kids. They tend not to show as much as girls who have had kids before. Unfortunately if you are running the buck with the doe and you didn't keep track of heats, there is really no way to know a due date.


----------



## Clairepaws (Feb 2, 2016)

Morgaaan.ann said:


> Annie has been acting a little off lately too. She never used to rub her horns against me, but now she does, like shes mad shes not getting attention all the time, and normally she is independent.


My girls do this when they're in heat.  The get SUPER clingy+needy during heat and rub against me (rather hard) and yell at me for extra attention.


----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

Clairepaws said:


> My girls do this when they're in heat.  The get SUPER clingy+needy during heat and rub against me (rather hard) and yell at me for extra attention.


This is exactly what she did last week. She rubbed her horn just a little to hard once.


----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> The first time she has ever had kids. They tend not to show as much as girls who have had kids before. Unfortunately if you are running the buck with the doe and you didn't keep track of heats, there is really no way to know a due date.


She has had twins before but only one made it and it is the 4 month old I have now.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

May I ask if that udder is the same as when you got her? Or if it has changed since you got her?

To me that udder says pregnant for a couple more months from now. But if she came with that same udder development, then that is obviously wrong.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

She's beautiful. I love Oberhaslis


----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

mariarose said:


> May I ask if that udder is the same as when you got her? Or if it has changed since you got her?
> 
> To me that udder says pregnant for a couple more months from now. But if she came with that same udder development, then that is obviously wrong.


Her udder wasnt as full. If I watch it and it gets bigger will that be a sign?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Breeding 4 months after kidding will really take a toll on her. I would separate the buck.

If the kid is still in with her, that is probably why she has an udder.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Morgaaan.ann said:


> Her udder wasnt as full. If I watch it and it gets bigger will that be a sign?


It is a strong indication, but not a confirmation, especially since you don't know this doe, how her body reacts to pregnancy hormones, etc. False pregnancies do occur, and infections can also cause udders to swell (really rarely!)

But to my eye, that udder looks like a couple months to go... on a doe who has kidded before.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

If the 4 month old is still with mom (which it sounds like is the case?) then the udder would continue to fill because he is still nursing. I've currently moved and know the difficulties of getting everybody separated and where I want them. Currently have one 7 month old that was "weaned" (ha yeah right) for 6 weeks, but I ended up needing the space for another group and he went back in with mom and is happy as a clam nursing away, neither mom nor kid forgot. 

With a buck and doe together and a kid still on the doe, you will be hard pressed to determine if she is bred without doing blood testing/ultrasound/etc, both of which could be inconclusive depending on when she was bred. If she isn't bred, she will probably be coming into heat/did come into heat, and the buck is going to breed her. 

In your shoes I would want to make a way to get her, her own space so that you can wean her baby, and get her enough nutrition to support another baby so soon.Two kiddings a year is more than possible, but it ends up being hard on the does, they lose condition and are hard to get weight on.

Best of luck!


----------

